# Availability



## notinlow (Apr 5, 2021)

-


----------



## Shizle7 (Apr 5, 2021)

ASANTS-I just tried to change my weekend availability to morning’s only and my store denied it.  The reason-they’ve been too lenient in the past with other team members requesting specific hours on weekends.  Was basically told-it’s all or nothing.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 5, 2021)

Do you have a valid reason for needing Sunday’s off after may. If you don’t be prepared they will probably deny it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 5, 2021)

You also have to keep in mind availability changes 2 weeks to go into effect. I would talk to your leader soon.


----------



## notinlow (Apr 5, 2021)

-


----------

